# Hand held programmer for the 350Z and 370Z released at SEMA



## Hypertech (Jul 30, 2009)

Yesterday Hypertech released the Max Energy Sport Power Programmer which amongst other vehicles has tuning for the Nissan 350Z and 370Z.

Sorry for the crappy blackberry pic:









Follow the link below to check out the available tuning features and to see 350Z dyno run and dyno graph.
Nissan 350Z and 370Z Tuning


----------

